# Hindu Pushups...good or bad?



## yak sao (Aug 3, 2010)

I've heard that Hindu push ups are bad for your rotator cuff? Anyone know the scoop?


----------



## Omar B (Aug 3, 2010)

I have not heard that at all man.  I picked them up from my dad and uncle when I was a kid and it's one of my preferred excersizes.  I have yet to have a problem with them.  Plus, they integrate with a yoga routine really well.


----------



## mook jong man (Aug 3, 2010)

The only side effect I've had with them is a strange and overwhelming desire to eat curry.


----------



## yak sao (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks,

I've done them for years, but lately I've had a nagging shoulder problem and I was wondering if they were the culprit.


----------



## Omar B (Aug 4, 2010)

Muscular pain or joint pain?  One may be a problem, the other just may mean your have to get stronger in another range of motion.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 4, 2010)

I have never had a problem from them either.


----------



## SensibleManiac (Aug 4, 2010)

Never had a problem with them myself but I would get checked out by a doctor if the pain persists.


----------

